
Steven Pinker’s Ideas About Progress Are Fatally Flawed. These Graphs Show Why - clumsysmurf
https://www.resilience.org/stories/2018-05-18/steven-pinkers-ideas-about-progress-are-fatally-flawed-these-eight-graphs-show-why/
======
sbinthree
TL/DR: A counter argument to Pinker argument in favour of progress. Very self
loathing and politically correct. Yet another example that everyone agrees
more or less about what problems exist and vary drastically in the extent to
which they should be considered emergencies that must be solved at any cost.

